# What happened to sysutils/xe-guest-utilities package? Tons of new dependecies.



## viniciusferrao (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello guys,

I've been using the sysutils/xe-guest-utilities port for a year, it's always had a small footprint and worked nicely. Today when updating some servers I was scared with the new dependencies list. A total of 500+MB of data? Even lang/gcc6-devel is marked as required.

Take a look at the `pkg` output:


```
root@redmine:~ # pkg upgrade xe-guest-utilities
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 13 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
    xen-guest-tools: 4.2.2_1
    mpfr: 3.1.2_2
    gmp: 5.1.3_2
    mpc: 1.0.3
    gcc-ecj: 4.5
    binutils: 2.25
    pixman: 0.32.6_1
    yajl: 2.1.0
    lzo2: 2.09
    gcc6: 6.0.0.s20150419

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    xe-guest-utilities: 6.2.0 -> 6.2.0_1
    python27: 2.7.9 -> 2.7.9_1
    xen-tools: 4.2.2 -> 4.5.0_2

The process will require 534 MiB more space.
97 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
```

Any ideia of what happened?

Thanks in advance,
Vinicius.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 23, 2015)

There was some renaming due the import of the Xen hypervisor, especially xen-tools -> xen-guest-tools and xl -> xen-tools, so you may be observing some fallout of this? I would deinstall any xen-[whatever]-tools and install xen-guest-tools once again. I have at least one older FreeBSD VM on Xen, so I would check UPDATING file there, try update of the guest utilities and report back.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Apr 23, 2015)

So I just tried and there is nothing useful in the UPDATING file at all. Removing of the old xen-tools xe-guest-utilities ports and installing new xe-guest-utilities (which has xen-guest-tools as dependency) require i386-wine-devel, which is beyond my understanding (either package nor port doesn't contain any reference to wine), wine removed after installation, xen guest tools looks working - at least service starts and Citrix XenCenter reports guest tools in VM installed.


----------

